# Arena Quest Zul'Drak



## BlackHéróFighter (25. Dezember 2008)

Moin, wollte mal wissen ob man die Arena q in Zul'drak direkt dort annehmen kann oder vorher die eine Q in Dalaran dafür bekommen muss?


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2008)

ne man kann einfach rein und loslegen


----------



## Naho (25. Dezember 2008)

direkt annehmen ab stufe 75


----------



## Kagon (25. Dezember 2008)

Ist eigentlich einfach und gibt viel EP also machen!!!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (25. Dezember 2008)

Thx


----------



## Elito (25. Dezember 2008)

Kagon schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich einfach und gibt viel EP also machen!!!



die frage war eigentlich nicht ob die quest einfach ist oder nicht, aber is ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: jo brauchste nix für


----------



## Merlinia (25. Dezember 2008)

Die Anfangsquest bekommst mit 75 in der Kanalisation in Dalaran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (25. Dezember 2008)

Einfach mit Grp hin und machen, nix mit Pre ^^


----------



## Merlinia (26. Dezember 2008)

ja mein ja nue, das wenn man eh grad in Dalaran anhemen kann und dann ebn wenn man eh hingeht ebn die 10k xp fürs hinlaufn machne kannst, wo du ja sowieso hingehst...


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> ja mein ja nue, das wenn man eh grad in Dalaran anhemen kann und dann ebn wenn man eh hingeht ebn die 10k xp fürs hinlaufn machne kannst, wo du ja sowieso hingehst...



Aber notwendig ist es nicht, klar ist es besser, aber man muss es nicht machen. =)


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (26. Dezember 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> ja mein ja nue, das wenn man eh grad in Dalaran anhemen kann und dann ebn wenn man eh hingeht ebn die 10k xp fürs hinlaufn machne kannst, wo du ja sowieso hingehst...



Ich roll ja eigentlich bei allen Rechtschreibeflames mit den Augen, aber DER Satz ist einfach mal nur viel zu geil... Hinsetzen, langsam lesen und genießen, die Nummer hier ist herrlich!


----------



## Merlinia (26. Dezember 2008)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Ich roll ja eigentlich bei allen Rechtschreibeflames mit den Augen, aber DER Satz ist einfach mal nur viel zu geil... Hinsetzen, langsam lesen und genießen, die Nummer hier ist herrlich!




Ja ich sorg immer berall für Spass, ne komm es os 1. weihnachtsfeiertag, also trinkst du ja immer was...ich finds vehältnis mäßig gut...


----------



## Merlinia (26. Dezember 2008)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Ich roll ja eigentlich bei allen Rechtschreibeflames mit den Augen, aber DER Satz ist einfach mal nur viel zu geil... Hinsetzen, langsam lesen und genießen, die Nummer hier ist herrlich!




Ja ich sorg immer berall für Spass, ne komm es os 1. weihnachtsfeiertag, also trinkst du ja immer was...ich finds vehältnis mäßig gut...


----------

